# Installation d'un Émulateur Windows XP sous Mac OS X



## romeinstein (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je recherche un logiciel permettant de basculer de système ( pour mon cas de mac osx a windows xp .
J'ai déjà testé Virtual PC, Bootcamp, Parrallels et VirtualBox. Mais aucun de ces logiciels ne fonctionne bien sur mon mac. ( par example pour VirtualBox, je ne possede pas de cd de systeme windows, un message s'affiche sur l'écran : FATAL : no bootable medium found ! System halted )

ESt-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour virtualBox ou me conseiller un autre logiciel ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

Dans tous ces cas, il te faut un DVD d'installation de Windows.
Ces logiciels (pas bootcamp) virtualisent un PC, ensuite il faut installer Windows sur ce PC virtualisé.
Pour bootcamp, ça te permet de choisir au démarrage entre OS X et Windows, là aussi le Windows il faut l'installer depuis le DVD de Windows.

Dis-nous ce que tu veux lancer sous Windows (selon les cas, les solutions à base de Wine -émulation des API de Windows- pourraient faire l'affaire -PlayOnMac, Winebottler, Crossover...-).


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question de l'installation de Windows sur un Mac. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Windows sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Piou-Piou (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rebondis sur le topic de romeinstein, car j'ai le même problème avec VirtualBox.
Je souhaiterais utiliser le logiciel TOWeb qui n'existe que pour PC....
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (8 Juillet 2011)

_As-tu un CD de Windows ?_

Sinon, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le site de l'application :


> TOWeb est compatible avec ces systèmes :
> 
> Microsoft Windows (toutes versions de XP à Vista & Seven)
> Mac OS X avec une partition Windows BootCamp ou un émulateur ( Parallel Desktop, VMWare Fusion, VirtualBox, *CodeWeavers* Mac, ...)
> Linux/Ubuntu avec un émulateur comme PlayOnLinux ou Wine.


----------



## Piou-Piou (8 Juillet 2011)

Oui, je sais, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai installé VirtualBox, mais j'ai le même problème que romeinstein : FATAL : no bootable medium found ! System falted


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

En principe Windows XP n'est plus pris en charge par Mac OS X, donc cela doit valoir avec un émulateur


----------



## Larme (8 Juillet 2011)

Non. VirtualBox, VMWare Fusion ou Parrallels gèrent très bien les différentes versions d'OS.
J'ai actuellement un XP virtualisé avec VirtualBox sur mon Mac OS 10.6.8.
Seul BootCamp ne gère que le dernier OS de Microsoft.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Au moins c'est clair. Avec un émulateur ça devrait baigner 

Ne pas oublier dans ce cas de créer la machine virtuelle, dans laquelle on installera ce fameux Windows, et de mettre à jour le logiciel d'émulation...


----------



## Larme (8 Juillet 2011)

Ton SuperDrive (lecteur DVD) fonctionne ?
Ta machine virtuelle a été configurée pour trouver le CD de Windows dans le lecteur CD ?


----------



## jalil12 (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour    mes amies développeurs , je suis un débutant dans ce métier   je cherche votre soutien et votre aide.Je travaille avec le livre Ericc  sarrion ( Développement Web pour mobiles  iUI côté CSS .....) ,je  n'arrive pas à visualiser mes projet avec iui (  http://code.google.com/p/iui/ downloads/list).Je demande votre aide afin d'avoir   un simulateur 
iphone compatible  windows XP;

                                                                                                                                           Avec mes remerciements,


----------



## tonrain (5 Septembre 2011)

@ jalil12

Tu créés un topic à part pour cela, c'est mieux et ensuite, il est impossible d'émuler un iPhone sous Windows comme sur Mac et comme sur GNU/Linux. Le seul moyen d'avoir un iPhone sur un ordinateur c'est de passer par Xcode sur Mac qui permet de créer des applications et de les lancer dans un iPhone virtuel afin de tester l'application, mais on ne peut pas y mettre d'applications autre que celles que tu développes toi-même !


----------

